
The “Everything Bubble” Has Popped - howard941
https://safehaven.com/markets/economy/The-Everything-Bubble-Has-Popped.html
======
partiallypro
Why is this even trending? The author has been calling for a market
meltdown/crash for the past decade. Now stocks are 10% from the ATH and he's
celebrating. These people are shysters, that's why you should only read things
like ZeroHedge for entertainment rather than investment advice.

Example: He said in 2013 stocks were going to "crater"
[https://safehaven.com/article/28874/warning-stocks-likely-
to...](https://safehaven.com/article/28874/warning-stocks-likely-to-crater-
from-here)

If you'd have listened to him, you'd be down...a lot.

~~~
mjevans
It's trending because we believe in the fear; monetary systems aren't rational
and prices seem to be entirely made up rather than reflecting the actual value
or cost of a thing.

~~~
partiallypro
Huh, it's almost like there's a subjective value, one might even call it a
subjective theory of value. Crazy. I bet this hasn't been thought about for
literally thousands of years.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_value](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_value)

Anyhow, it's much much easier to be negative than to be positive, especially
when the market (hell even life) is in a slight downtrend.

------
JohnJamesRambo
>How was it that the famous Tulip Bulb bubble came to a crashing end back in
the 1600’s? No one knows the exact moment or trigger.

Actually we have a pretty good idea about what crashed the tulips-

1\. In 1636, cash-settled futures were introduced in the tulip market. A
futures contract is one where a buyer and seller will agree a price for a
commodity that will be delivered on a certain date. This previously meant that
the physical product had to be delivered. But cash-settled futures contracts
allow cash to be delivered upon expiration. This method was used during the
tulip bubble and a year later in 1637, the market crashed.

2\. In 1974 the first gold futures contract was traded on the COMEX exchange
in New York. Trading started on December 31. The initial reaction wasn’t
pretty — a nearly 50% drop in price (of gold) over 2 years. Can we say for
sure that this was caused by the futures market? No — but it sure is
interesting the gold had an all time high the day before futures trading began
— a price which wasn’t seen again for 3 and 1/2 years.

3\. And of course cash settled bitcoin futures were introduced at the start of
this year and, would you look at that, the price crashed and had an all time
high right before the futures launched.

~~~
r00fus
Was this (cash-settled futures introductions coincident with market crashes)
due to the fact that powerful players recognized the market was
saturated/oversold and then introduced a further way to milk the market
thereby squeezing the last drop?

------
lostmsu
Everything, that wiggles on a 1 dimensional vertical chart eventually goes up
and down.

